# configuration netgear dg 834 gts avec orange



## normafnor (9 Août 2007)

bonsoir
je cherche à configurer mon modem ethernet pour wanadoo(orange )en remplacement de mon fast 800 sagem: signal ADSL : ok ;je tape l'adresse du routeur et j'obtiens la page d'accueil netgear et impossible de configurer

quels sont les mots de passe à insérer (l'assistant est mal traduit et j'y comprend rien!)
faut il mettre fti / ... ou direct la série alphanumérique
est ce bien le mot de passe de connexion que l'on met ensuite ?

le site de netgear ne m' a pas beaucoup aidé et la recherche sur les forums macgé ne m'a rien permis de récuperer de récent
(en plus je suis au bureau ce soir!)

un "orangiste " pourrait il éclairer ma lanterne sur ces fichus identifiants

merci!!!!


----------



## normafnor (12 Août 2007)

après quelques galères:
mode PPoa
Pseudo = fti/identifiant alphanumérique fourni par wanadoo
password: identifiant de connexion

le macbook a immédiatement détecté le point et j'ai pu me connecter

en fait c'était simple!


----------



## Jack Dell (19 Août 2007)

en general c'est PPOE qu'il faut utiliser je crois, avec comme mode de multiplexage "basé sur LLC"
reglage pour orange en utilisant un netgear dg 834gt. 
jette un oeil ici si ta connexion a tendance a flancher:

http://www.netgear-forum.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=38472


----------

